
The Periodic Table of Videos - syllable_studio
http://www.periodicvideos.com/
======
leipert
The same maker is behind the Numberphile and Objectivity channels. Love the
content of both, the former helped me in a job interview.

Periodic Videos is also great, I like the enthusiasm of the Professor.

~~~
JshWright
And Sixty Symbols, and Deep Sky Videos, and Computerphile (though Sean Riley
mostly runs that now), as well as a dozen other smaller channels and several
great podcasts.

------
HarryHirsch
Worthy subject, but the deindustrialization of Britain didn't spare the
chemical industry: [http://chemjobber.blogspot.com/2019/12/younger-uk-
industrial...](http://chemjobber.blogspot.com/2019/12/younger-uk-industrial-
chemists-express.html)

In the medium run the lack of industrial policy can't be good for the country,
you lose too much informal knowledge.

------
z-cam
I never thought I would learn so much about Tin

------
dang
A small thread from 2010:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1683554](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1683554)

------
angry_cactus
Periodic Table of Videos is a classic. Most high quality and informative
videos in the first decade of YouTube probably.

